# ¿Como funciona realmente el Marketing MultiNivel?Destripémoslo..



## Vytautas (20 Dic 2012)

Hola,me estoy intentando informar objetivamente de que va el multinivel y quiero encontrar la información más precisa y clara acerca de que va esto..muchos dirán que es una estafa..pero lo que si es cierto esque los avispados en esto pueden sacarle un buen provecho y si son dedicados,constantes y saben como funciona realmente esto pueden ganarse una buena pasta..

*¿que podeis aportar acerca de como funciona realmente esta industria y forma de negocio?*

He encontrado algunos buenos videos.

[YOUTUBE]I5ouo6cUotc[/YOUTUBE]

En este video hace un simil del multinivel comparado con otros productos de la vida cotidiana 
[YOUTUBE]-R8w5LQL08Q[/YOUTUBE]

Algunos consejos acerca de como ser bueno en esto
[YOUTUBE]O2xkHUq6MYo[/YOUTUBE]

Bill Clinton hablando del multinivel,increible xD
[YOUTUBE]tC4cBI7E260[/YOUTUBE]

El archiconocido Kiyosaki haciendo una introducción
[YOUTUBE]w8AuuUuEqeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vytautas (20 Dic 2012)

pero que me estás contando? solo quiero informarme mas del tema y escuchar opiniones al respecto


----------



## Vytautas (20 Dic 2012)

algunos articulos interesantes:
¿como funciona el multinivel? | Multinivel Alberto Nogueira

En verdad funciona el multinivel? | emprendedorenred.com


----------



## Accio (20 Dic 2012)

Te van a caer lefazos por todas partes......


----------



## commsensei (20 Dic 2012)

> *¿que podeis aportar acerca de como funciona realmente esta industria y forma de negocio?*



Es la típica mierda piramidal de vender inutilidades a tus amigos pero un poco mas powerpointista y con acento panchito.


PD: Tu eres tonto.


----------



## Vytautas (20 Dic 2012)

commsensei dijo:


> Es la típica mierda piramidal de vender inutilidades a tus amigos pero un poco mas powerpointista y con acento panchito.
> 
> 
> PD: Tu eres tonto.



juzgas sin conocerme ya y llamandome tonto?


----------



## Vytautas (21 Dic 2012)

señor lobo dijo:


> De que vais burbujos? que falta de respeto es esa? Que yo sepa este tío no está haciendo spam, solo trata de informarse y comparte sus avances.
> 
> Me dais vergüenza ajena. Y por supuesto ni una respuesta argumentada



en ,nose de que van algunos por aqui y que se creen insultando en un foto de internet...me parece una falta de respeto como se comportan algunos por aqui


----------



## Enterao (21 Dic 2012)

mucha agresividad...


----------



## Pedorro (21 Dic 2012)

Mira, yo te lo resumo.


Esto del multinivel, consiste que unos pocos ganen dinero, a costa del esfuerzo o dinero de otros muchos.

Hay muchas formas de multinivel, en unas se te exige sobre todo que pongas trabajo, en otras dinero, y más comunmente una combinación de las dos.

Es decir, o bien trabajas gratis o casi gratis, o bien te hacen perder dinero todos los meses obligando a consumir unos productos que no necesitas, o las dos cosas.

De ese esfuerzo no retribuido o de ese dinero que se les obliga a pagar a los que entran en la cadena, es de lo que unos pocos, ganan mucho.

Las empresas de multinivel, hacen un 80% de sus ventas dentro de la propia empresa. Es decir, los pardillos que entran en la empresa, son los responsables del 80% del consumo de productos de esa empresa. Creo que esto lo dice todo no?? 

Y en realidad, ellos no comprar esos productos porque los necesiten, sino porque se les obliga para poder seguir metidos dentro de la empresa.


Estas empresas buscan clientes, que en realidad les importa una mierda el producto, y en realidad lo que les venden es la oportunidad de negocio. Pero obviamente, no tiene sentido que una empresa pueda tener en el mismo barrios 100 personas vendiendo el mismo producto y pretendiendo que todas vayan a ganar dinero. Eso no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

Algunos se cansan de trabajar gratis, o se cansan de perder dinero y se acaban saliendo.

Lo que es evidente, es que no todos pueden ganar dinero, por tanto, para que unos pocos lo ganen, tiene que haber muchos otros que lo pierden, o si no lo pierden, dedican su trabajo gratis.


----------



## Acredito (21 Dic 2012)

Get a real job!


----------



## Vytautas (21 Dic 2012)

a mi lo que me hace gracia lo bonito que lo pintan,como si fuera una super empresa,todos superfelices y contentos y hasta aprovechandose de un mensaje de Donald Trump...la pregunta es...¿eso como suele terminar? explotando algun dia?

ACN Nueva Presentacion - YouTube

Lo digo por lo bonito que lo pintan con sedes de bonitos edificios por todo el mundo:

ACN AMSTERDAM - YouTube


----------



## Sombra (21 Dic 2012)

Pues a mi siempre me ha resultado de interés el tema. Es bastante parecido al tema de afiliados, lo que vendas una comisión para ti y otra para mí, y si tus amigos venden, un tanto % para ellos, otro para ti de sus ventas y otro % para mí. 

No sé donde está el timo en este sistema que explico. Aunque es más un tema de afiliación multinivel que otra cosa.

PD: no he visto los videos que ha colgado el que ha iniciado el post, pero las contestaciones que les han dado es lo más trol que he visto. Vamos camino de ser no un país tercermundista, sino un foro tercermundista.


----------



## Pedorro (22 Dic 2012)

> Pues a mi siempre me ha resultado de interés el tema. Es bastante parecido al tema de afiliados, lo que vendas una comisión para ti y otra para mí, y si tus amigos venden, un tanto % para ellos, otro para ti de sus ventas y otro % para mí.
> 
> No sé donde está el timo en este sistema que explico. Aunque es más un tema de afiliación multinivel que otra cosa.




Yo te lo explico.

Un sistema normal de afiliados, no requiere ni una inversión inicial, ni un consumo mínimo de los productos que vendes.

Tu echas la caña, si alguno pica, bien te llevas la comisión, y si no, pues nada.

En mi gimnasio me dan un mes gratis por cada persona que traiga y se apunte al gimnasio. Nada de malo en ello. Yo no hago nada, a veces le comento a algun amigo o conocido que si se quiere apuntar al gimnasio, o que si se apunta me lo diga, y punto. Nada de malo en ello.


Pero un sistema multinivel, normalmente te obliga primero a pagar para entrar en el negocio, y segundo, te obligan a un consumo mínimo o a un volúmen mínimo de ventas. Como este volumen mínimo de ventas es difícil de conseguir, la mayoría de los afiliados practican el autoconsumo, es decir se comen con patatas los productos de la empresa, o bien tienen que trabajar como burros para poder llegar al nivel mínimo de ventas, del cuál obtienen un beneficio que ni por asomo compensa con el trabajo realizado.

La razón de la gente paga para poder entrar, trabaja gratis, y consume productos de forma obligada .. es que se ha creido las promesas de que en futuro se va a hacer rico.

Pero joder .. es que un sistema que se basa en reclutar a 200 comerciales del mismo producto en el mismo barrio ..... no te parece que hay algo raro? les importa una mierda que no vendan nada y se coman los mocos. Mientras hagan el desembolso de la cuota minima mensual, ya les va bien.


----------



## chaber (22 Dic 2012)

Puta mierda de hilo y puta mierda de subforo se está conviertiendo esto.


----------



## Sombra (23 Dic 2012)

Pedorro dijo:


> Yo te lo explico.
> 
> Un sistema normal de afiliados, no requiere ni una inversión inicial, ni un consumo mínimo de los productos que vendes.
> 
> ...



ok, gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Sombra (23 Dic 2012)

chaber dijo:


> Puta mierda de hilo y puta mierda de subforo se está conviertiendo esto.



Es la tónica general del foro. Va a menos.
Este subforo prometía pero nada de nada.


----------



## Enterao (23 Dic 2012)

es lo que tiene un foro de empresarios "a la fuerza" ...


----------



## Rebelde sin pausa (23 Dic 2012)

Pedorro dijo:


> Pero un sistema multinivel, normalmente te obliga primero a pagar para entrar en el negocio, y segundo, te obligan a un consumo mínimo o a un volúmen mínimo de ventas. Como este volumen mínimo de ventas es difícil de conseguir, la mayoría de los afiliados practican el autoconsumo, es decir se comen con patatas los productos de la empresa, o bien tienen que trabajar como burros para poder llegar al nivel mínimo de ventas, del cuál obtienen un beneficio que ni por asomo compensa con el trabajo realizado.
> 
> La razón de la gente paga para poder entrar, trabaja gratis, y consume productos de forma obligada .. es que se ha creido las promesas de que en futuro se va a hacer rico.
> 
> Pero joder .. es que un sistema que se basa en reclutar a 200 comerciales del mismo producto en el mismo barrio ..... no te parece que hay algo raro? les importa una mierda que no vendan nada y se coman los mocos. Mientras hagan el desembolso de la cuota minima mensual, ya les va bien.



Buena explicacion: el negocio es reclutar comerciales, no vender.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (24 Dic 2012)

¿Que no es un troll? ¿que no hace spam? jajaja

Técnica de venta indirecta: saca el tema en el foro colgando videos donde nos cuentan las increíbles opotunidades de negocio. No lo dice él, claro, el solo quiere informarse.....ya.

Registrado hace pocos días, y como el que no quiere la cosa, al 6º post (todos sobre el mismo tema) sale la palabra clave: ACN

De ser ciertas mis sospechas, a este infeliz sólo pueden ocurrirle dos cosas: o ha caido aqui pensando que somos gilipollas, o hace tiempo que se fué de aquí con el rabo entre las piernas y ha vuelto a ver qué tal estamos de memoria. A las pruebas me remito:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/157552-acn-estafa-piramidal-vol-ii.html

El volumen I no he podido encontrarlo, pero haberlo, habíalo. Tan bueno como el II. Pero bueno, lo compenso con esto:

Comiendo Detergente: ACN. El milagro de la Estafa Legal.


----------



## John Galt 007 (24 Dic 2012)

Marketing multinivel = Secta + estafa + modelo de negocios cutre + indeseables.

Agitese todo y sirvase frio.


----------



## chaber (24 Dic 2012)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Marketing multinivel = Secta + estafa + modelo de negocios cutre + indeseables.
> 
> Agitese todo y sirvase frio.



Te has dejado el ingrediente principal: incauto que se cree listo


----------



## Vytautas (25 Dic 2012)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> ¿Que no es un troll? ¿que no hace spam? jajaja
> 
> Técnica de venta indirecta: saca el tema en el foro colgando videos donde nos cuentan las increíbles opotunidades de negocio. No lo dice él, claro, el solo quiere informarse.....ya.
> 
> ...



que listo eres! sabré yo mejor que nadie quien soy


----------



## Vytautas (25 Dic 2012)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> ¿Que no es un troll? ¿que no hace spam? jajaja
> 
> Técnica de venta indirecta: saca el tema en el foro colgando videos donde nos cuentan las increíbles opotunidades de negocio. No lo dice él, claro, el solo quiere informarse.....ya.
> 
> ...



por cierto me parece una falta de respecto esa actitud.

solo con saber como funciona de manera objetiva este tipo de cosas ayudaria mas a la gente a prevenirlo


----------



## Nico (26 Dic 2012)

Colaboro con el hilo.

Es una *ESTAFA PIRAMIDAL*. Punto. Circulen.


----------



## España1 (29 Dic 2012)

Estás deseperado,
te prometen hacerte millonario (en la presentación aparecen algunos con porsche que dicen llevar sólo unos años),
te sacan 200 euros (sí, pagas portrabajar),
vendes mierda, lo que sea, adaptación LOPD, móviles, robots aspiradores
(como no mucha gente lo quiere se lo colocas a tus familiares y amigos)
trabajas durante tres meses,
sacas 300 euros en total a base de eslomarse,
descuentas 600 de gastos,
se te queda cara de tonto y mala o.stia,
dejas la estafa pero no lo cuentas,
mejor que pienses que eres un triunfador.

<y así funciona>

ellos sacan unos 1mil pavos de cada incauto, tú pierdes meses de tu vida, pero aprendes una lección.

Pd.- Un amigo trabajó para ACN


----------



## Vytautas (29 Dic 2012)

España1 dijo:


> Estás deseperado,
> te prometen hacerte millonario (en la presentación aparecen algunos con porsche que dicen llevar sólo unos años),
> te sacan 200 euros (sí, pagas portrabajar),
> vendes mierda, lo que sea, adaptación LOPD, móviles, robots aspiradores
> ...



buenas! cuentanos la experiencia de tu amigo en ACN


----------



## papapitufo_borrado (8 Mar 2013)

Vytautas dijo:


> pero que me estás contando? solo quiero informarme mas del tema y escuchar opiniones al respecto



Jaja, cai en tu post porque un amigo de la infancia ha caido en el timo este del multinivel.
Es increible, como le han lavado el coco, como repite lo mismo que el delincuente del "curro" avalos este.
Menciona todo el tiempo "exito" , "entrenamiento", "maximizar resultados", "maximo rendimiento para ti" , MAXIMO ESTO MAXIMO AQUELLO.

Por cierto; nadie nota como el tal curro Avalos SE TOCA LA PUTA NARIZ cada vez que miente? Fijaros en el principio de "quieo tratar un tema que lleva tiempo coleando y he recibido muchas cartas"...

Notais el nerviosismo y la rapidez de sus movimientos? tratando de parecer "energético" y sólo queda ridículo.

Un sinverguenza.


----------



## Vytautas (9 Mar 2013)

papapitufo dijo:


> Jaja, cai en tu post porque un amigo de la infancia ha caido en el timo este del multinivel.
> Es increible, como le han lavado el coco, como repite lo mismo que el delincuente del "curro" avalos este.
> Menciona todo el tiempo "exito" , "entrenamiento", "maximizar resultados", "maximo rendimiento para ti" , MAXIMO ESTO MAXIMO AQUELLO.
> 
> ...



podrias contarnos la experiencia de tu amigo?


----------



## javierfs (16 May 2013)

El único negocio seguro de multinivel es Emgoldex por que se dedica compra y venta de oro, la cual te recompensa en lingotes de oro o en dinero según lo prefieras por solo invitar a dos referidos, pero si eres activo e invitas a más personas conseguirás la libertad financiera ganando comisiones.Lo mínimo que puedes ganar es 3500 euros repetidamente, yo era un incrédulo y al principio cuando me lo contaron pensaba igual que algunos de lo de las pirámides y las estafas, pero no hay ninguna estafa y esto señores está creciendo cada día más os paso la página Más información en EMGOLDEX - Emirates Gold Exchange o podéis poneros en contacto conmigo javier.fs@hotmail.com EMGOLDEX - Emirates Gold Exchange


----------



## Pedorro (16 May 2013)

> El único negocio seguro de multinivel es Emgoldex por que se dedica compra y venta de oro, la cual te recompensa en lingotes de oro o en dinero según lo prefieras por solo invitar a dos referidos, pero si eres activo e invitas a más personas conseguirás la libertad financiera ganando comisiones.Lo mínimo que puedes ganar es 3500 euros repetidamente, yo era un incrédulo y al principio cuando me lo contaron pensaba igual que algunos de lo de las pirámides y las estafas, pero no hay ninguna estafa y esto señores está creciendo cada día más os paso la página Más información en EMGOLDEX - Emirates Gold Exchange o podéis poneros en contacto conmigo javier.fs@hotmail.com EMGOLDEX - Emirates Gold Exchange




La de tonterías que hay que oir ....


Típico timo piramidal donde se te pide una inversión inicial, y posteriormente trabajo comercial sin remunerar, bajo expectativa de que si reclutas a muchos pardillos que quieran palmar pasta y trabajar gratis, te darán un cachito de eso.


----------



## actuaral (16 May 2013)

"y esto señores está creciendo cada día más"

Pero nos ves con cara de gilipollas o que? que esperas que gente desesperada caiga en estos timos. Y encima tiene huevos para publicarlo despues de las opiniones desfavorables a todas esas cosas.
Vaya gentuza y spamer


----------



## gamusino30 (18 May 2013)

La respuesta la tienes en el producto X. Da igual que sea multinivel o no. Si el producto es malo y vale 3 euros, y el PVD es de 30€ y el PVP 50€ ... Pues tiene un nombre.

PD: Nunca he dado tantos thanks en el mismo hilo.


----------



## shei (26 May 2013)

Cada multinivel funciona a su manera yo del unico que te puedo hablar es de la empresa multinivel Emgoldex que es el que me metido.


----------



## sanzjm (26 May 2013)

A mi la que mas gracia me ha hecho es acn, directamente para retrasados mentales


----------



## mariabe (27 May 2013)

*marketing multinivel*

El marketing multinivel es una alternativa de negocio adaptada a la nueva economía rentable. Con apenas inversión puedes comprar tu franquicia y empezar a desarrollar tus habilidades como empresario.

No hay que olvidar que no existe el dinero fácil, y que por tanto es absolutamente necesario dedicarle tiempo al negocio.

Si queréis saber más sobre el networking podéis visitar mi blog:


http://www.belensambucety.com


----------



## iPod teca (27 May 2013)

¿Cuántos foreros nuevos en 10 días, no? 

Malditos payasos. ¿Venís a este foro a pregonar vuestra mierda? Aquí estamos curtidos.

Es timo piramidal. ¿Tan difícil es de entender? ¿No veis que sólo ganáis metiendo a más gente?


----------



## shei (27 May 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> ¿Cuántos foreros nuevos en 10 días, no?
> 
> Malditos payasos. ¿Venís a este foro a pregonar vuestra mierda? Aquí estamos curtidos.
> 
> Es timo piramidal. ¿Tan difícil es de entender? ¿No veis que sólo ganáis metiendo a más gente?



Perdona que te diga , yo no gano mas por meter a mas gente , en vez de faltar al respeto metete en los asuntos que te importen a ti y dejas tranquilos a los demas


----------



## HULK (27 May 2013)

shei dijo:


> Perdona que te diga , yo no gano mas por meter a mas gente , en vez de faltar al respeto metete en los asuntos que te importen a ti y dejas tranquilos a los demas



meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeec...falso...tu ganas mas por meter a mas gente...vamos...tu y los que meten gente por debajo de ti....un multinivel solo sirve para reclutar a gente...lo demas...pamplinas


----------



## iPod teca (28 May 2013)

shei dijo:


> Gracias entre hace un par de dias y ya he culplido el requisito que pedia la empresa y estoy muy contenta ahora a esperar cobrar y ayudar a mis referidos a encontrar sus dos personas.Un beso



Lo que tu digas...


----------



## Don_Señor (28 May 2013)

Si vais a timar... hacedlo bien, cojones.:no: Menudos chapuceros.

De la nada aparecen un montón de usuarios nuevos, sin avatar, sin historia previa, con un solo mensaje y todos contando maravillas de un supuesto "método" infalible para ganar dinero.

Mientras, la gente curtida, con historia en el foro, con mensajes, etc. gritando a los cielos que es un timo y dando buenos argumentos ienso:

Habría que ser un poco tonto para caer en semejante intento de engaño propio de mentes ignorantes como las vuestras.

Lo dicho, curraos un poquito más la estafa que dais vergüenza ajena.

PD: quizás meta a mi perro, le habéis convencido y quien sabe... lo mismo consigue a todos sus amiguillos del parque :XX:


----------



## Biodiesel (30 May 2013)

Hola, yo metí todos mis ahorros en Kefren SA y ahora mismo os escribo desde el paradisíaco Timor Oriental gracias a ello. Vosotros os quedaréis aquí para siempre por falta de ambición y lucha, si no, prestarme atención.

Me di cuenta del negocio de futuro nada más ver nuestros productos estrella: lubricante íntimo con sílice natural: "Organolol" y nuestra crema basada en metil-morfina: "No+Pain".

Os cuento como funciona el negocio, (aunque no se si debo contarlo por aquí). Todo se realiza en los teambuildings donde, para crear un ambiente cercano y distendido, se ponen las mejores canciones de Rick Astley mientras damos a probar el producto a los nuevos que quieren entrar. 

Después de esta larga sesión de refuerzo persoanal, hay tanto buen rollo y todos los nuevos quedan tan encantados que prácticamente suplican por comprar la increible crema "No+Pain" (PVP 89,99€ + IVA), estando obligados a hacerse nuestros referidos para ello. 

Por cada referido recibimos una participación en una multipropiedad o acciones preferenciales de un famoso Banco Madrileño a elegir (por un valor de 1500 €). También hay un premio mensual para el mejor comercial: Una aguja con un hilo todo chapado en oro de 41 Kilates, que representan los símbolos de la empresa.

P.D: tengo invitaciones para la próximas sesiones en Madrid y Barcelona el 8 de Mayo, enviadme mensaje privado. Gracias.


----------



## antoniussss (30 May 2013)

Biodiesel dijo:


> Hola, yo metí todos mis ahorros en Kefren SA y ahora mismo os escribo desde el paradisíaco Timor Oriental gracias a ello. Vosotros os quedaréis aquí para siempre por falta de ambición y lucha, si no, prestarme atención.
> 
> Me di cuenta del negocio de futuro nada más ver nuestros productos estrella: lubricante íntimo con sílice natural: "Organolol" y nuestra crema basada en metil-morfina: "No+Pain".
> 
> ...



estoo..... espero que sea coña, porque como sea un CM de estos timos piramidales diciendo:

"o acciones preferenciales de un famoso Banco Madrileño a elegir"

ya es que me desorino :XX::XX:


----------



## Accio (30 May 2013)

shei dijo:


> Cada multinivel funciona a su manera yo del unico que te puedo hablar es de la empresa multinivel Emgoldex que es el que me metido.





shei dijo:


> Perdona que te diga , yo no gano mas por meter a mas gente , en vez de faltar al respeto metete en los asuntos que te importen a ti y dejas tranquilos a los demas



¿Para cuándo la foto de las tetas?


----------



## Biodiesel (30 May 2013)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hola, yo metí todos mis ahorros en Kefren SA y ahora mismo os escribo desde el paradisíaco Timor Oriental gracias a ello. Vosotros os quedaréis aquí para siempre por falta de ambición y lucha, si no, prestarme atención.
> 
> Me di cuenta del negocio de futuro nada más ver nuestros productos estrella: lubricante íntimo con sílice natural: "Organolol" y nuestra crema basada en metil-morfina: "No+Pain".
> 
> ...



Nunca he hablado mas en serio, en 6 meses conseguí un total de 1000 referidos directos e indirectos con una red de venta de "No+Pain" increíble. El sistema de negocio es muy bueno, después de los teambuilding los nuevos referidos ya nunca se sientan y empiezan a tope a vender y ganar dinero.

Yo cogí casi todo en acciones y ha subido un 33, 241% en las ultimas semanas, aunque por la multipropiedad tengo derecho a un mes al año de casa rural en Cofrentes (Valencia) con vistas a unas torres gigantescas muy chulas que me han comentado que sirven para humedecer el ambiente, ya que echan vapor continuamente. Hay que ver en que tonterías se han gastado el dinero los políticos de Valencia!


----------



## Motoko (31 May 2013)

Pedorro dijo:


> Lo que es evidente, es que no todos pueden ganar dinero, por tanto, para que unos pocos lo ganen, tiene que haber muchos otros que lo pierden[..]



¿La bolsa no consiste precisamente en ésto?


----------



## Accio (31 May 2013)

Motoko dijo:


> ¿La bolsa no consiste precisamente en ésto?



No necesariamente. Si tu compras una accion a 1€ y me la vendes a mi por 2€ y luego yo la vendo por a un tercero por 3€, y asi sucesivamente habremos ganado todos. Obviamente, tarde o temprano, todo valor cae y alguno habra que se coma el mojon.


----------



## mariabe (17 Jun 2013)

*negocios marketing multinivel*

Los negocios de marketing multinivel están en auge, a pesar de la mala reputación que ciertas organizaciones le quieran otorgar por varios intereses.

Hay que señalar que existen claras diferencias entre los esquemas piramidales y el marketing multinivel, por eso les invito a leer mi artículo donde explico como poder distinguirlos claramente:
Esquema Piramidal ponzi versus marketing multinivel | |

Solo existe una manera de alcanzar la libertad financiera, y esta es ser dueño de tu propio negocio. Dado que la creación de un negocio tradicional requiere una alta inversión, los negocios de marketing multinivel son una alternativa muy atractiva para emprender, pero ojo, no quiere decir dinero fácil, al igual que cualquier otro tipo de negocio hay que echarle horas y ganas para hacerlo madurar.

www.belensambucety.com


----------



## Jakarta (17 Jun 2013)

commsensei dijo:


> Es la típica mierda piramidal de vender inutilidades a tus amigos pero un poco mas powerpointista y con acento panchito.
> 
> 
> PD: Tu eres tonto.



No se podía explicar mejor. A eso no se le llama negocio, se le llama mierda, o estafa.


----------



## Tonix (18 Jun 2013)

Las compañías de Marketing Multinivel han sido objeto de críticas así como objetivo de demandas. La crítica se ha enfocado en su similaridad a esquemas piramidales ilegales, fijación de precios de productos, altos costes iniciales, énfasis en el reclutamiento de vendedores de bajo nivel sobre ventas reales, fuerzan (si no requieren) a los vendedores que adquieran y usen los productos de la compañía, explotación potencial de las relaciones personales las cuales son usadas como nuevas ventas y objetivos de reclutamiento, esquemas de compensación complejos y a veces exagerados y técnicas similares a las de las sectas que algunos grupos utilizan para potenciar el entusiasmo y devoción de sus miembros.

La mayoría de organizaciones fraudulentas quieren confundir a los posibles nuevas víctimas, por ello suelen decir que no son piramidales ya que en la organización tienen productos (en muchas ocasiones milagrosos) y que en las organizaciones piramidales no hay producto lo cual no es cierto ya que el delito que se conoce como venta piramidal implica la venta de productos y es del que comúnmente se les acusa.

En la mayoría de ellas adoctrinan a las personas que participan para responder que el multinivel no es piramidal y centrarse en diferenciarlo del esquema piramidal de inversión o Ponzi en lugar de la venta piramidal, desviando así la atención.

La mayoría de las empresas de marketing multinivel fraudulentas han creado sus condiciones contractuales y su modelo de negocio adaptado a las leyes de venta piramidal nacionales, de manera que su modelo de negocio sea totalmente similar a una venta piramidal salvando pequeños detalles que la hagan “legal”.

El ratio de pérdida de las personas reclutadas para MLM es aproximadamente del 99,9% tras haber restado todos los gastos incluyendo la adquisición de productos de la compañía, y algunos no llegan a recuperar ni siquiera la inversión inicial. En parte ésto es debido a que las compañías MLM fomentan a los reclutas a que recluten a más gente para competir con ellos, llevando a la saturación del mercado. ::

A día de hoy, casi todos los negocios MLM modernos ostensiblemente venden bienes y servicios con un precio excesivo (si es que existe un producto o servicio real) como una fina capa de legitimidad mientras que sus miembros son llevados a reclutar aún más gente dentro del multinivel, convirtiendo efectivamente estos programas en esquemas piramidales.
A causa del fomento a reclutar competidores, alguna gente opina que en el mejor de los casos, los negocios MLM modernos no son más que esquemas piramidales legalizados.

Ejemplo de una empresa MLM, supuestamente "legal", en la que puedes ganar "mucho dinero", solo con lo que tú ingresas, y haciendo amigos referidos, osea, sin que tengas que vender nada, gracias a un sistema revolucionario que ellos lo llaman "redistribución de riqueza" :XX::

- MondialLines -> TIMO
y su "producto" estrella Fussión6 -> más de lo mismo :abajo:

El fundador de dicha "empresa" (Satur Segade) tiene una página de "consultoría de negocios" que yo no se si reirme o llorar, sobretodo por los apartados de "Educación Financiera" y "Entrenamientos" :vomito:


----------



## ines_mtp (14 Ago 2013)

Buenas, una nueva sin historial sin foto todavia y sin muchas cosas de los que ya hemos oido quejas y palabras mas fuertes.

Bueno ire por partes y sere pesada, seguramente pronto tb me pondran en el grupo de baneables....

1. porque hay tantos nuevos que postean solo en este post porque este post sale cuando ponemos en google foro+multinivel y cuando leemos las barbaridades que poneis 99% de los que han escrito pues es normal que a uno le entran ganas de contestar.

2. despues de leer tantas arogancias y despues de dar con el comentario que daba mas valor a las personas que esten en este foro desde siglos y tienen miles de mensajes me quede perpleja. Me pregunte,¿pero en que foro estoy para que los que tienen tantos mensajes y tanta supuesta experiencia hablan de esta manera? y a mi mas grande sorpresa arriba pone "foro de economia"... vamos a ver me he ido a otra planeta? o me he echo tan vieja no lo se, pero hasta hace poco la gente que entendia de economia tenia estudios, lo que implicaba un nivel cultural por lo menos medio. De 6 paginas con comentarios, 80% de los cuales son de los habituales del foro, me dio la sensaciond e estar mas bien en un foro de camioneros que de economistas. Asi que lo siento pero el numero de mensaje no significa nada porque todos pueden ser sin valor en el contenido ninguno. La mayoria de los "expertos" de este foro no tienen ni idea que es el MLM, ni como funcciona, ni cuales empresas lo componen o lo representan. Asi que cuando no se sabe sobre algo no se opina. Y si se hace siempre deberia de ser desde el respeto cosa que se os ha olvidado al menos en este hilo.

3. lo siento tambien respecto a la persona que abrio la discusion. Nada mas leer su post antes de llegar a los videos ya se sentia que esta persona sabe bastante de marketing multinivel y intentaba a ver si habra personas interesadas por este negocio, para obtener contactos. Y esto si son technicas, pero nunca cuelan porque pasa lo que le ha pasado a ud, puede que no hablan de la mejor manera pero los miembros de este foro no son tontos y han desconfiado de ud. Habra sido mucho mejor decir me dedico a esto, si alguien le interesa o tiene preguntas aqui estoy para contestarlas. tamien podia haber salido ganando si habia aportado informacion util otra que los videos que adjunto.

Bien aclarado todo esto, me presentare aqui y explicare mi punto de vista al respecto. 
Me llamo Meg o Ines (es un apodo mas facil de memorisar y pronunciar), tengo 35 años y despues de cerrar mi tienda por la crisis, la vida hizo asi que conoci al marketing mutinivel y pude conocer varias empresas. Hace unos 8 meses que me dedico a estudiar este tipo de negocio porque yo tampoco soy de las que se crean todo lo que le dicen. Tengo estudios de marketing y comunicaciones, economia, administracion y commercio exterior.
Que aprendi en estos meses - el marketing de multinivel es un concepto muy honesto y una forma moderna de comercializar productos y servicios. No es en el absoluto una pyramide, lo que no signfiica que no hay empresas que pueden intentar convertirlo en tal, asiq ue hoy mas que nunca hay que ir con cuidado , informarse bien sobre la empresa, estudiar su plan de renumeracion y sino preguntar a expertos que cada dia son mas numerosos.
Dos aclaraciones al respecto - el marketing multinivel NO es ni mas pyramidal ni mas estafador que cualquier empresa tradicional. Todas las empresas son pyramidales porque siempre hay un jefe y mucha gente trabajando para el, la diferencia con el marketing de multinivel es que un empleado nunca podra cobrar mas que su jefe, en una MLM esto no solo es posible sino es una prioridad. Un plan de marketing honesto es este que paga a las personas por el trabajo que han efectuado y en el cual el utlimo puede ganar mas que los primeros regstrados. La estafa es una cualidad de una persona y no de una empresa. Si una persona es honesta , ella no estafara a nadie. Lo mismo pasa en el marketing de red, y red no viene de atrapar a alguien sino porque el marketing multinivel en su estructura se parece mas a una red de pescador que a una pyramide egypcia.

Volvamos a lo importante - que es el marketing multinivel y como se exerce esta profesion.
SI, en las presentaciones TODAVIA se pone mucho el accento sobre el lado emocionante de este negocio - ganar mucho dinero, recibir coche gratis, viajar gratis etc. Es normal si uno o sueña, si no esta ilusionado con una idea, con una empresa no afrontara las dificultades que se encuentrara, asi que esto, aunque a mi no siempre me gusta porque crea mucha gente desilusionada, entiendo estas technicas y pienso que tienen su lado positivo. Sabiendo esto que es realemente el MLM - UN NEGOCIO -y como tal tiene todas las desventajas de un negocio - toca trabajar, ser inovador, ser constante, no rendirse , echarle las horas necesarias para conseguir los objectivos que TU te has puesto segun los sueños o las necesidades que tienes. El MLM no es un negocio facil, pero es un negoci que si se trabaja bien puede dar muy buenos resultados a un corto medio plazo - buenos ingresos y hasta la libertad financiera en un plazo de 1 a 5 años. Esto a parte de ser un negocio es tambien una profesion y como tal - *no es para todo el mundo* si todos conocemos a alguien a quein podemos recomendarle algo pero auqnue esta es la base del negocio no siempre es suficiente. Uno tiene que tener o tiene que aprender muchas mas habilidades - como hablar, como presentar, como tener nuevos contactos, como hacer el marketing de forma eficaz en las redes sociales, en internet, en presentaciones - hay technicas , hay diferentes tipo de marketing que se emplean de forma conjunta en el marketing de multinivel.
He dicho que hay cosas que se tienen que aprender , esto no significa que uno tiene que tener estudios para dedicarse al marketing de red. Es curioso que las personas que tienen excito no siempre tienen estudios superiores son mecanicos, albaniles, basureros - que tienen? Son mas simples, no complican tanto las cosas, aprendan algunas technicas y las practican!!! Todo se puede aprender tambien de la forma eror - correccion. Las personas con estudios muchas veces 1o tienen que desaprender para reaprender despues como trabajar en multinivel. Es un negocio que cambia mucho y pide a las personas que se dedican a el de formarse continualmente. Y en que trabajo no es asi?
Que se vende , porque se vende, como se vende, se vende solo o hay mas cosas.
Al dia de hoy todo se vende la mayoria venden sus estudios o sus calidades o sus habilidades. Otros venden sus cuerpos o su salud, terceros venden productos o servicios , otros venden imagen. Todo se vende , no conosco ningun negocio en el que no hay venta.Alguien dijo que se venden inutilidades- bueno si son inutilidades porque esta persona ha elelgido este producto y segundo porque sus conocidos se los compran?? Me gustaria que me da esta persona un ejemplo de productos inutiles que se venden por MLM - yo puedo hablar solo de lo que conosco y de lo que hago - yo vendo cosmeticos, perfumes, bisuteria y suplementacion nutritiva. No conosco la persona que escribio el comentario pero supongo que se lava los dientes, que se ducha, que se echa perfume y alguna crema o al menos usa espuma para afeitar, lo unico que todavia quizas no consuma son suplementos nutritivos y eso simplemente porque ignora o su salud o el estado de lo que come. Asiq ue al menos por mi cuenta , yo no creo que vendo inutilidades mas bien cosas de primera necesidad o al menos cosas que se utilisan a diario. tengo amigos que venden cafe, y porque no? yo no soy bebedora de cafe pero muchos son adictos y se toman varios al dia asique tampoco es algo inutil.


----------



## ines_mtp (14 Ago 2013)

Pedorro dijo:


> Mira, yo te lo resumo.
> 
> 
> Esto del multinivel, consiste que unos pocos ganen dinero, a costa del esfuerzo o dinero de otros muchos.
> ...



Como el post era largo he contestado dentro del QUote. Es para evitar los pocos puntos en los que tenias poco de razon que me dedico al marketing de multinivel y de una forma muy diferente poneindo el accento sobre la verdad y sobre la formacion de las personas.


----------



## ines_mtp (14 Ago 2013)

Accio dijo:


> No necesariamente. Si tu compras una accion a 1€ y me la vendes a mi por 2€ y luego yo la vendo por a un tercero por 3€, y asi sucesivamente habremos ganado todos. Obviamente, tarde o temprano, todo valor cae y alguno habra que se coma el mojon.



Y no se porque pero a mi es que esto me parece una estafa y de estas que joden paises enteros como nuestras querida España.... con crecen prefiero el marketing multinivel a esto....


----------



## fosforito (14 Ago 2013)

ines_mtp dijo:


> Y no se porque pero a mi es que esto me parece una estafa y de estas que joden paises enteros como nuestras querida España.... con crecen prefiero el marketing multinivel a esto....



muchas gracias meg


----------



## iPod teca (14 Ago 2013)

Soy Licenciado en Publicidad, Marketing y RR.PP. 

Tengo 36 años y en una ocasión trabajé en una empresa de MKT Multinivel.

Vamos a dejar claro esto de una vez.

*Entrevista A:*

- Buenas, venía por lo del trabajo....me han dicho que no me pagan nada de sueldo, ¿es esto cierto?

- Si, si quieres te das de autónomo porque lo que hacemos es un contrato comercial. Vendemos tarjetas de crédito, contratos de luz, cursos de la fundación tripartita, telefonía, internet, etc. Todo homologado y de compañías como Vodafone, Union Fenosa, Barclaycard, etc.

- ¿Tengo que pagar algo por entrar?

- CLARO QUE NO

- ¿Y cómo gano dinero?

- Vamos a una zona de la ciudad o un pueblo y a puerta fria intentas vender el producto que tenemos en ese momento. Cada contrato lo pagamos a X €.
Si eres bueno y haces X contratos a la semana, la próxima persona que entre la ponemos a tu cargo. Y de los contratos que haga esa persona te llevas una comisión. Cuantos más contratos haga tu equipo más ganarás tu.

*Entrevista B:*

- Buenas, venía por lo del trabajo....me han dicho que no me pagan nada de sueldo, ¿es esto cierto?

- Si, si quieres te das de autónomo porque lo que hacemos es un contrato comercial. Vendemos oro, un superteléfono, telecomunicaciones, pastillas milagrosas, etc. La empresa no la conoce nadie ni sale en los medios. Tampoco tenemos webs corporativas.

- ¿Tengo que pagar algo por entrar?

- CLARO QUE SI

- ¿Y cómo gano dinero?

- Puedes vender el producto que tenemos en este momento,pero como ganas de verdad es cuando METES A OTRA PERSONA y te llevas parte del dinero que esa persona deposite en el momento de entrar.

CASO A: MARKETING MULTINIVEL
CASO B: TIMO PIRAMIDAL.

Un saludo


----------



## ines_mtp (18 Ago 2013)

Como siempre Ipod teca lo ha explicado mejor que nadie (creo que tengo que invitarle en mi equipo me encanta su forma de ser ).

Ahora bromas a parte me gustaria aclarar unas cositas para que las personas que empiesan o se lo piensan como posibilidad no se crean que el Marketing de multinivel es venta a puerta fria. Puede ser una forma de hacerlo pero no es la unica.

Intentare copiar , malamente, a Ipod y a presentar una entrevista C

*Entrevista C:*

- Buenas, venía por lo del trabajo....me han dicho que no me pagan nada de sueldo, ¿es esto cierto?

- Si, si quieres te das de autónomo porque lo que hacemos es un contrato comercial.El estatuto que mas se adapta es venta a domicilio o venta por catalogo. Vendemos cosmeticos, perfumes, bisuteria, suplementos utritivos. La empresa colabora con famosos o es distribuidora oficial de deportistas de elite. No sale en los medios de comunicacion tradicionales porque no invierte en publicidad. Tenemos webs corporativas y oficinas en España.

- ¿Tengo que pagar algo por entrar?

- CLARO QUE NO, no pagas nada para entrar en la empresa. COn tu primer pedido se te hace el numero de cliente / distribuidor
Puedes ofrecer los productos solo por catalogo, pero tambien puedes elegir de comprar y probar algunos o tener muestras para mostrar. O hacer reuniones y presentaciones con la ayuda de otros socios. 

- ¿Y cómo gano dinero?

- En marketing multinivel se gana dinero(como ha explicado Ipod en Entrevista A) de 2 formas - a traves de las ventas de productos donde tienes una margen commercial de 20 a 40% segun la empresa y en comisiones o bonus segun el volumen de venta de tu estructura (prefiero esta palabra a red, asociamos red con red de distribuidores, pero en el marketing de multinivel la estructura esta compuesta por distribuidores y clientes finales y cuenta el total de las compras realisadas). Hay diferentes bonificaciones, segun las empesas varia tanto el % , como la cantidad de diferentes comisiones que se pueden cobrar etc.
Los planes de marketing son muy variados asi que cada uno tiene que tomarse el tiempo de entender de que se trata antes de firmar el contrato. Se que muchas veces, os diran que esto lo vais a ver despues pero os aconsejo si no estais seguros de pedir una tercera opinion de personas que son mas expertos. Tomad vuestra decision de forma consciente, este negocio es como cualquier otro y teneis que sentiros identificados con el producto, la empresa y/o la forma de pago

Aprovecho la ocasion para aclarar una cosita mas
- Ipod ha dicho que ganas de verdad cuando "Metes a otra persona" - esto es verdad solo en una pyramide como el lo ha explicado, que pasa en el marketing multinivel - es cierto que cuanto mas distribuidores relacionados tenemos , mas ventas va a tener la estructura y se van a recibir mas bonus. Pero esto no es la unica manera - a que sirve tener 100 tiendas si realemente solo 5 trabajan? Aqui es lo mismo no importa el numero de personas que tenemos en nuestra estructura sino como nos ocupamos de ellos. En el multinivel no importa la cantidad sino la calidad. De echo es nefasto para la empresa y para nosotros tener mas personas de las que nos podemos hacer cargo - estas personas se decepcionaran, abandonaran y no van a querer oir mas ni de la empresa, ni de vosotros , ni del negocio multinivel.
Ganas dinero cuanto mas ventas o compras realisa tu estructura asi de sencillo.
En marketing multinivel hay el ingreso Lineal es la margen commercial de la ventas directas que realizas. Pero permite tener tambien un ingreso Residual - las comisiones sobre el rendimiento de tu equipo que recibes, del volumen de compras de tu estructura. Este ingreso residual es como una renta o una pension porque no es proporcional al trabajo realizado hoy sino es resultado del trabajo realisado previamente. Y es este ingreso residual es quein nos da la libertad financiera que busca cualquier emprendedor o inversor.


----------



## iPod teca (20 Ago 2013)

Lo siento Inés, pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo.
Lo que tu propones sobrepasa la delgada línea roja y te lo suelto directamente.

*ESO NO ES MARKETING MULTINIVE*L. Ni lo ha sido nunca ni lo será.
Eso se llama de toda la vida *RED DE VENTAS POR COMISION*.

Y aunque no te guste la palabra "red", es lo que es.

Odio la tergiversación del término "marketing" y cómo alegremente cualquiera lo utiliza para que lo que hace su empresa quede más chupiguay.

El verdadero MKT Multinivel son los casos que yo te he propuesto. En el momento en que te hacen comprar sus productos es como pagar por entrar, pero camuflado. Es el mismo caso. 

De hecho las empresas piramidales se escudan en la misma falacia explicándote que el pago es por unos estupendos "cursos de entrenamiento, desarrollo, explicación del proceso, etc"

Tú, como distribuidor, no tienes que comprar una mierda de esa empresa. Si es algo serio y MKT de verdad, la empresa te contrata y es la responsable de suministrar al empleado todas las muestras necesarias para la venta de sus productos.

En estos casos, como AVON, por ejemplo, la empresa es la que ha creado un plan de MKT espectacular. Logrando unos resultados fantásticos y haciendo creer a sus afiliados/representantes que luego pueden hacer algo MAL-LLAMADO MKT Multinivel.

No, no y no. Todas esas empresas son *redes de ventas por comisión.* 

En mi opinión, algo raro deben tener este tipo de empresas cuando siempre intentan llamarlo de otra forma.

Saludos


----------



## Billy Ray (20 Ago 2013)

Que alguien reporte a esta manada de estafadores. Estoy por linkear el hilo en la guarde para atraer a todos los troles del foro y que pongan en su sitio esta mierda de hilo, menuda pandilla de sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (20 Ago 2013)

iPod teca dijo:


> No, no y no. Todas esas empresas son *redes de ventas por comisión.*
> 
> En mi opinión, algo raro deben tener este tipo de empresas cuando siempre intentan llamarlo de otra forma.
> 
> Saludos




Efectivamente. Lo raro es simplemente que una empresa se debe preocupar de que sus agentes a comisión estén legalmente establecidos. Es decir, que tengan sus autónomos al día, su IAE, lo que sea. No creo que ninguna señora que va vendiendo cremas AVON por las casas o potingues del Amway lo esté.

¿Son AVON, o Amway responsables de esa dejación? Como concepto teórico, no. Cada uno debería ser responsable de cumplir los requisitos legales que le quepan, lo que pasa es que la ley española no opina lo mismo. Es más, si una persona solamente tiene como ocupación la venta de los productos de una sola casa, la inspección de Trabajo puede decidir que lo que en realidad existe no es una relación comercial ilegal, sino que es una relación laboral encubierta.

Que éso es lo que realmente es, un vendedor sin papeles, para que el fabricante se lleve una tajada mayor. No se liquida IVA, no se pagan autónomos, no se hace nada dentro de la legalidad habitual de cualquier agente comercial o de cualquier minorista. Los multiniveles no son "alegales" como a veces pretenden, lo que son es unas empresas que fomentan la ilegalidad de su equipo comercial.

¿Quién vende? ¿Quién factura? ¿Quién atiende las reclamaciones? ¿Dónde se tributa? Las respuestas a todas estas preguntas contravienen todas las leyes y normas.


----------



## ines_mtp (20 Ago 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> Efectivamente. Lo raro es simplemente que una empresa se debe preocupar de que sus agentes a comisión estén legalmente establecidos. Es decir, que tengan sus autónomos al día, su IAE, lo que sea. No creo que ninguna señora que va vendiendo cremas AVON por las casas o potingues del Amway lo esté.
> 
> ¿Son AVON, o Amway responsables de esa dejación? Como concepto teórico, no. Cada uno debería ser responsable de cumplir los requisitos legales que le quepan, lo que pasa es que la ley española no opina lo mismo. Es más, si una persona solamente tiene como ocupación la venta de los productos de una sola casa, la inspección de Trabajo puede decidir que lo que en realidad existe no es una relación comercial ilegal, sino que es una relación laboral encubierta.
> 
> ...



*NO NO Y NO*
*
No podemos culpar las empresas por el comportamiento de los españoles. Lo siento mucho pero es injusto. Es la mantalidad de la gente, no de las empresas!!*
Porque los españoles nos e dan de alta? al principio porque es caro, porque tienes que pagar 125€, trabajas como no trabajas. 
Cual es la ventaja que tenemos aqui - podemos decir que es para el consumo propio. Y muchas veces es asi. 
Lo que si se tiene que declarar son los bonus que se reciben. Muchos me dicen los declarare cuando mi bonus supera los 2000 o los 4000, muchos siguen recibiendo las ayudas del estado asi que de declarar nada. 

*En mi caso yo estoy dada de alta como autonoma en España como vendedor a domicilio y vendedor por catalogo, en regimen general del IVA.*

Las empresas que has citado y las empresas con las que trabajo son miembros de varias federaciones de venta directa. Dos de las empresas con las que colaboro tienen oficinas en España y una es SL española. No le puedes echar la culpa a las empresas porque la gente no se da de alta como autonomo lo siento pero esto pasa en España, *mis empresas son alemanas tu crees que alli hay alguien a quien se le olvida darse de alta?? *

Las mismas 5 empresas estan tambien en Francia, pues alli si que es el paraiso sabes porque? porque tienen un estatuto especial, se llama VDI - cuando empiezas como distribuidor a ti se te otorga este estatuto - tu pagas seguridad soial segun las ventas que has tenido, los euros que has facturado segun una tabla se convierten en horas de trabajo. 
En Francia si trabajas menos de 20h al mes no pagas seguridad social pero estas cubierto por ella. Entre 20 y 80h al mes es media jornada y despues tiempo completo, asi que los franceses pagan seguridad social cuando venden, cuando compran para su propio consumo no porque ya han pagado la IVA a la empresa y tienen factura por ello. QUe pasa con el IRPF, tienen un estauto autoempleado donde no pagas tasa profesional, pagas impuestos reducidos y los VDI no tienen que pagar el IVA en Francia.*En todos los otros paises se paga el IVA.* Con el estatuto de VDI tu pagas la parte de la seguridad social que te corresponde pero lo mejor es que la empresa paga tus cotisaciones de empresa que te corresponden segun la ley. Asi que con el estatuto VDI para la seguridad social tu eres un empleado y para Hacienda eres un autonomo con unos descuentos importantes en impuestos. En Francia una de las empresas con las que colaboro va mas alla - no solo te pagan la parte de la seguridad social que le coresponde a ellos, pero la empresa paga tu parte de salariado tambien, asi que ganas dos veces - todo para ti , legal - el estado ha cobrado , tu tienes tus cotisaciones para ltu jubilacion normal y encima estas poniendo los cimentos de tu negocio. Si,este estatuto esta limitado hasta que ganas 80000€ al año. Despues pasas a empresa.
*Porque Rajoy no crea un estatuto asi aqui en España no lo se, tendras que preguntarselo. Reducira de esta manera los parados , reducira las ayudas y encima abra mas dinero que entra en las arcas del estado, pero....*
Son las mismas empresas en España, en Alemania y en Francia y lo que tu describes pasa solo en España, lo siento pero no puedes culpar las empresas solo tus compatriotas.

*Las empresas no se llevan mas dinero porque los vendedores independientes no se declaran a hacienda.* No digas cosas que no son! Los multiniveles que son parte de la federacion europea de venta directa son legales y no fomentan ningun commercio ilegal todo lo contrario. Muchas de estas personas hacen mercadillos, ferias, tienen sus puestos con sus impuestos. 

*Quien vende* - depende de la empresa , la mayoria son distribuidores o vendedores o asesores o socios o lo que quieres INDEPENDIENTES compran a un precio con tal desuento y venden a tal precio con tal margen. 
Hay empresas que tienen mandatarios son personas que representan la empresa y reciben su comision al final del mes con las cotizaciones pagadas o asi deberia de ser, de estas en España no se cuantas hay en Francia todas las empresas de lenceria que hacen venta directa son mandatarios.

*Quien factura* - la empresa factura sus ventas, todos los pedidos vienen con su IVA y tal. La empresa te cobra el Iva y cuando te paga las bonificaciones. Tu tienes que hacer tus facturas cuando vendes a un cliene final con una margen commercial, algunas empresas tienen bonos de pedidos que sirven como factura y detras esta imprimida la garantia y todo. Y es a ti a declarar esta contabilidad al estado. Si estas en España pues se lo mandas a tu contable, si eres VDI en Francia - le mandas a la empresa cada mes un informe sobre tus ventas y ella se encarga de declararlos y tu pagas lo que debes de pagar.

*Quien atiende las reclamaciones* - en primer lugar somos nosotros los asesores, porque para eso tenemos nuestra clientela, pero en el caso de las empresas con las que yo trabajo, la persona si quiere puede llamar directamente a la oficina como ya te he dicho 2 de ellas tienen oficinas en España la otra la tiene en Alemania donde hablan todos los idiomas y atienden a todas las personas que tienen dudas que sean distribuidores o clientes finales. 
Como se las apañan Avon y Amway y otras compañias que no son europeas no lo se, lo siento yo siempre hablo de lo que conosco.

*Donde se tributa?* - donde vendes. Auqnue si estas en la comunidad europea puedes enviar tus ventas y pagar lo que debes en otro pais . Me explico yo tengo mi contabilidad con una de las empresas en Francia, pero vendo en España en este caso puedo hacer dos cosas - hacer mi declaracion para esta empresa en España y no declararlo en Francia o tambein puedo declararlo en Francia, hay unos papeles que tienes que rellenar etc. De echo mis facturas vienen con el IVA a 21% y no a 19,6 como esta en Francia. Otra de las empresas tienen numeros de socios por pais, y tu con tu numero puedes hacer compras solo en este pais. Si te vas a vivir a otro pais donde vas a desarollar la actividad pides translado de tu numero y puedes comprar en el otro pais. Las diferentes empresas lo tienen montado de forma diferente segun lo que es mas facil para ellos.
Lo que no sabe la gente es que si el estado hacia bien su trabajo todos iban a ser multados, porque las empresas si que tienen la obligaciond e rellenar un papel con todas las ventas realizadas y a quien se lo han vendido asiq ue legalemente el estado sabe muy bien quien que hace y que declara. *Porque lo toleran? porque somos los reyes de la economia submergida *- hacemos el mejor calzado y en Alicante la mayoria de los talleres y fabricas son ilegales. Lo mismo pasa en Ubrique donde es el reyno de la marroquineria y no es que no saben donde estan las fabircas ilegales pero por alguna razon que desconosco no se visitan , eso si las empresas legales reciben multas por cualquier tonteria - la ultima fue porque el director de una de las empresas tenia a su hijo escribiendo los deberes del cole en su despacho lo mltaron 30000€ por que hacia trabajar a un menor!!! 

*Busca el eror, pero buscalo en el sitio correcto.* El multinivel no es ilegal ni malhonesto seran algunas personas que lo practican que lo son pero estas empresas que existen mas de 20 años y ahora entran en el mercado español no se le puede tachar de todo solo porque a los españoles no nos gusta pagar al estado!!!

Y si no pagan impuestos no es para que la empresa tenga mas margen sino para que el distribuidor tenga mas ganancias!

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 15:21 ----------




iPod teca dijo:


> Lo siento Inés, pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo.
> Lo que tu propones sobrepasa la delgada línea roja y te lo suelto directamente.
> 
> *ESO NO ES MARKETING MULTINIVE*L. Ni lo ha sido nunca ni lo será.
> ...




Ipod yo no voy a discutir contigo sobre unas palabras, - porque tu definicion de marketing multinivel tiene que ser la correcta y la mia no? en que nos basamos? tenemos que tener un punto de referencia, por mala suerte la RAE no creo que nos aclara al respecto. 
La definicion redes de venta por comision la oigo por primera vez hoy escrita por ti. *Asi que no se, tu diras discutimos sobre el fondo o sobre la forma. *
Si es sobre la forma yo no voy a discutir, te propongo que descirbimos los diferentes casos y les damos nombres nosotros que no tienen nada que ver con venta y marketing si este es el problema - porque en este caso cual es la diferencia entre networker y direct saling. Al dia de hoy tenemos marketing en red , marketing multinivel, marketing de atraccion, venta directa, venta a comision y desde hoy venta en red a comision. Podemos decir que esto es como adquerir una franquicia, pero mejorado porque no pago yo royalties, me los pagan a mi.La pyramide la dejamos a parte ya hemos aclarado lo que es. 

Aqui hablamos de marketing no para fastidiarte iPod sino porque es lo que se supone que hacemos- hacemos publicidad boca a boca de unos productos y de una empresa, es como si yo te digo vete a este restaurante es muy bueno, pero nunca he comido alli - si me tienes confianza iras, pero si no esta bueno? y si no me tienes tanta confianza me preguntaras y tu has ido? que pediste? que tal fue? y alli que te contesto yo? Por eso se le llama marketing y no solo venta pero yo no tengo nada en contra de la palabra venta de echo el marketing sin la venta no existe .

No es cosa de que tienen algo raro para que cambian de nombre yo creo que como todo estas empresas van cambiando. Muchas se dedican a vender productos que hacen competencia directa a grandes multinacionales, con lobbis muy fuertes, sobre todos los priductos de bienestar y los suplementos nutritivos que no les gustan nada a las farmaceuticas, tanto no le gustan que en deciembre votaron en UE nueva directiva prohibiendo a los que venden suplementos de utilisar palabras como celulas y muchas mas... entonces segun las leyes no podemos decir nada casi respecto a lo que hacen estos productos,pero nadie nos prohibe de contar nuestras experiencias y si a mi se me ha bajado la tension con esto pues lo digo porque es mi experiencia, si mi vecino ha visto su esclerosis multiple parar su desarollo pues lo cuenta, yo no puedo decir que este producto ayuda a las personas con esclerosis multiple, porque me lo ha prohibido una ley de unos lobistas, pero el si puede decir lo que ha vivido.Esta es la razon principal para que las empresas te registran cuando haces un pedido, sino de que vas a hablar a las personas si nunca has probado el producto??

A mi me da igual como se nombra la cosa con tal de que hace lo que hacen las empresas con las que colaboro. Si tengo que comprar un paquete para tener un descuento bien son las reglas de esta empresa si no me gustan no entro si me gustan las acepto- eso si cuando me piden mas de 80€ ya digo que NO. Pero hay personas que lo enfocan como negocio tradicional, como una distribucion normal y consideran que lo que tienen en manos es lo que van a vender, piensan que si la persona no puede tocar , ver oler el producto no lo va a comprar. Y esta personas pueden llagar a invertir hasta 1500€ en productos. Que si tienen mas excito no lo se, en mis empresas tienes esta posibilidad de comprar paquetes y seguro hay personas a las que les va bien asi, seguramente arancan mas rapido pero es un enfoque que han elegido ellos como empresarios. La mayoria de la gente busca un complemento de ingresos y para ellos son los pedidos libres y los sets pequeños.

Esta industria es compleja porque intenta adaptarse a las necesidades de muchas personas. No tengo problema de decir que me dedico a la venta en red a comision pero tendras que darme un ejemplo de entrevista para ver lo que tu entiendes por eso.

Y una aclaracion mas - si eres distribuidor representante no tienes que comprar nada, pero si eres distribuidor exclusivo en TODOS los negocios tradicionales tienes un minimo de comrpa mensual. Y despues tienes tu distribuidores que trabajan a % no creo que a esto le llamas marketing multinivel no?????


----------



## dodaltel (20 Ago 2013)

Son estafas que crecen como champiñones en tiempos de crisis. 

Cerca de mi domicilio alquilaron un local donde se veía a muchos chavales jóvenes sin pinta de ser muy espabilados entrar y salir enchaquetados. Cuando entraban un grupo de estos chavales, dentro se escuchaban aplausos y vítores, vamos que el tinglado ese era un multinivel que usaba como usan todas un esquema de secta, con refuerzos morales grupales, como usan muchas o todas las sectas.

Siempre veía salir a estos grupos con uno de más edad, recuerdo que la que llevaba la batuta siempre era una que resaltaba entre los demás, por su avanzada edad y baja estatura. Digamos que se parecía a la madre de Tamara alias 6 dedos.

Una de tantas cosas curiosas es que el local donde se reunían decenas de personas no tenía ningún cartel fuera. Por casualidades de la vida, estos hijos de puta pusieron un anuncio en Infojobs en el que para nada decían nada sobre venta piramidal ni nada por el estilo, simplemente se anunciaban como importante empresa..., blablabla, busca... blablabla. Total que cuando me llamaron por teléfono para decirme que fuese a la entrevista, me sonó todo a timo y tras insistir sobre a que se dedicaba la empresa, me soltó que vendían servicios, con lo que la siguiente pregunta que formule fue, ¿servicios de que tipo? y claro ahí se quedó pillada y sin saber muy bien que decir, pero al final me dio la dirección de donde supuestamente tenía que ir y resultó ser la misma dirección del local misterioso. Vamos que se dedicaban a vender contratos de telefonía y demás mandangas. Por supuesto me imagino que sería el típico chanchullo de que la empresa X da un contrato de colaboración con fulanito de tal y que se compromete a pagar x euros si cubre los objetivos impuestos y blablabla. Vamos que ni te dan sueldo, ni estas dado de alta y además el que está cometiendo estafa eres tú, si no te gastas el dinero que no tienen, ni que tampoco vas a ganar, dándote de alta en la SS y pagando los correspondientes impuestos y gastos.

Ni que decir tiene, que ni se me ocurrió ir a la entrevista.

Para terminar, me gustaría que la moderación bannease a los que abren estos hilos, por que de lo contrario, van a estar abriendo hilos de estos día sí y día también y no es plan que cada dos por tres abran hilos de estos, que son simples timos que buscan sacarle los pocos cuartos que les quedan a tanto y tanto desesperado que lleva años en el paro.

Después de unos meses de funcionamiento, cerraron o se fueron a otro sitio y ahora una planta más arriba han montado no se si estos que os comento u otros, un royo de esos de iglesia evangélica con canciones a toda castaña, expulsiones demoniacas y que se yo, con lo que la conclusión que saco es que o son los mismos de los de la venta de adsl, telefonía y demás mierdas reconvertidos a royo sectario evangélico o es mucha casualidad.


----------



## ines_mtp (20 Ago 2013)

a ver si he entendido bien ud relaciona un negocio con una secta
despues ve gente joven, segun ud bastante estupida reunirse en un local
el echo de que van enchaquetados le molesta
una persona mayor con batuta es el guru segun las observaciones de ud
el local no tiene cartel asi que mal asunto (que tontos deberian de haberse reunido en un hotel no les tacharia ud de secta)
aplaudir en un sitio sin cartel = multinivel (yo pensaba que miraban partidos de futbol)
ud trata alguien de Hijo p... (que nivel intelectual tendrian estos jovenes si ud con su QI ya les tacha de imbeciles....)
ellos ponen un anunci en infojob y ellos le llaman ?? eh como es esto? ud la pobre victima que tuvo la mala suerte de ser elegido para que le llama una secta de jovenes tontos.(pobrecito)
cualquier empresa que vende servicios y si son de telefonia - es una secta! y unos HP claro.
Ud imagina ... todo su post esta sobre unas imaginaciones suyas y nosotros los imbeciles esperando a que acude a la reunion y nos aclara por fin que pasa en este local tan secreto ....y ud que hace? No va... esta terorizado que le van a lavar el cerebro, que le van a obligar a cantar ya bailllar desnudo y no acude a la cita , por miedo y nosotros nos quedamos con als ganas e saber la verdad...
Claro como ud esta tan aterorizado ve fantasmas por todo lado y proclama la eterminacion de los foros de todos que podian proclamar la independencia financiera o cualquier cosa
A ud no le importa la verdad... A ud le importa que sigue fantaseando y de echo continua su delirio con que la dichosa secta se ha convertido en una iglesia evangelista, que quiere que ud entra en sus filas por eso han escogido plantarse justo al lado de su domicilio para seguir aterorizandole...(es de flipar ehh)
Lo que no es ninguna casualidad es que ud ve fantasmas donde no los hay... No se que esta tomando pero es mejor dejarlo esta claro que no le sienta nada bien , a ver si su secta no sera un club de tercera edad o de patchwork jajaja

Anda con dios, hace tiempo no habia leido algo mas fantasmagorico...


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (20 Ago 2013)

ines_mtp dijo:


> *NO NO Y NO*
> *
> 
> En mi caso yo estoy dada de alta como autonoma en España como vendedor a domicilio y vendedor por catalogo, en regimen general del IVA.
> ...



*

Entonces ya solo te falta colegiarte como agente comercial y el multinivel te sobra ya por todas partes. Mi mujer es agente comercial y no hacen falta tantas historias: pagas, trabajas, cobras tus comisiones, y vuelta a empezar.

Directiva 86/653/CEE de 18 de diciembre de 1986, me la sé de memoria, para tener agentes comerciales legalmente se debe tener un contrato privado con ellos, y si están colegiados, el agente debe registrarlo en el colegio profesional.

Cualquier actividad de venta a comisión que no se declare es por completo irregular y a las empresas que tienen ese equipo comercial a sabiendas, y lo saben, se les debería caer el pelo, porque otros millones de empresas o tienen comerciales en plantilla o tienen agentes legalmente establecidos.

Si tú estás legalmente trabajando es simplemente lo que te pertenece hacer. Nada más. Todos deben estarlo, ya que no deja de ser una actividad económica, para unos quizá es marginal, pero para la empresa, la principal si no la única.*


----------



## dodaltel (20 Ago 2013)

ines_mtp dijo:


> a ver si he entendido bien ud relaciona un negocio con una secta
> despues ve gente joven, segun ud bastante estupida reunirse en un local
> el echo de que van enchaquetados le molesta
> una persona mayor con batuta es el guru segun las observaciones de ud
> ...



[YOUTUBE]C3Vx-EX9plQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]A4rf_3Q1hRc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ines_mtp (20 Ago 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> Entonces ya solo te falta colegiarte como agente comercial y el multinivel te sobra ya por todas partes. Mi mujer es agente comercial y no hacen falta tantas historias: pagas, trabajas, cobras tus comisiones, y vuelta a empezar.
> 
> Directiva 86/653/CEE de 18 de diciembre de 1986, me la sé de memoria, para tener agentes comerciales legalmente se debe tener un contrato privado con ellos, y si están colegiados, el agente debe registrarlo en el colegio profesional.
> 
> ...



Perdona Emilio sera por el calor o porque otra cosa pero no te entiendo - yo estoy dada de alta con lo que corresponde a mi trabajo. Me puedes explicar porque me tengo que registrar como agente comercial??? Yo tengo contrato con mi empresa asi que donde esta el problema y no hace falta estar colegiado ni nada. Perdona que te hago repetir.

---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 22:00 ----------

dodaltel porfavor deja de mandarme locuras, creame la vida ya bastante extraña como para que tengo que aguantar videos como estos que tiene que ver la estafa Madox que llevo tantos paises a la ruina con el marketing de multinivel??? Ya esta bien de tonterias.

Respecto al primer video , si hay empresas pyramidales, si sabemos como funccionan y si intentamos todos los profesionales serios del multinivel denunciarlas y evitar que la gente cae en ellas. 
Hubo , hay y habra empresas y personas que detras del nombre de multinivle o cualquier otro intentaran estafar a alguien pero perdoname es tambien culpa de la gente por ser tan tonta, quien persona normal paga 2700€ por algo que no sabe ni lo que es y si lo sabe y paga a consecuencia entocnes esta gente tambien es malhonesta y intenta a su turno aprovecharse y estafar otras personas. Y bien tus dos videos solo demuestran que gente mala y estafadora habra siempre y que el mas grande estafador fue exactamente señor Madox y los eguirenos los bancos con sus preferentes.
Yo tengo un negocio honesto mucho mas que tu banquero al quien le entregas la poca pasta que tienes. Lo demas son especualciones y son mucho mas grandes vienendo de personas que no entienden nada y todo lo consideran igual que de los profesionales del marketing multinivel.
Saludos , cuidate


----------



## dodaltel (20 Ago 2013)

ines_mtp dijo:


> Perdona Emilio sera por el calor o porque otra cosa pero no te entiendo - yo estoy dada de alta con lo que corresponde a mi trabajo. Me puedes explicar porque me tengo que registrar como agente comercial??? Yo tengo contrato con mi empresa asi que donde esta el problema y no hace falta estar colegiado ni nada. Perdona que te hago repetir.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-ago-2013 at 22:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Estás escribiendo desde fuera de España no???. Esto que es un nuevo método de captación de pardillos desde casa, sin jefes ni horarios?.

Te has metido en el foro peor donde te podrías haber metido, prueba mejor en foro coches, si es que alguien te envía una invitación y lo mismo tienes más suerte por aquellas tierras, pero lo que es por aquí te digo que es perder el tiempo, aquí ya hemos visto de todo, desde supuestos suicidas que no se suicidan, gente vendiendo de todo, capitanes Meana, etc, etc, etc y tú te crees que nos vas a vender alguna moto, madre mía la que te van a dar. Recuerdo un individuo allá por el 2008 o así, que se metió el tío a intentar vendernos sus pisos. El cachondeo fue apoteósico, le sacaron vídeos que colgaba en youtube que eran cutres hasta morir de la risa y bueno, sigue, sigue insistiendo, que al final ya verás lo que pasa.


----------



## Maicolin (20 Ago 2013)

commsensei dijo:


> Es la típica mierda piramidal de vender inutilidades a tus amigos pero un poco mas powerpointista y con acento panchito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aspirante a Sylar (21 Ago 2013)

Me resulta un esquema familiar...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/452902-socio-comerciales-de-mis-proyectos-personales.html


----------



## ines_mtp (21 Ago 2013)

dodaltel dijo:


> Estás escribiendo desde fuera de España no???. Esto que es un nuevo método de captación de pardillos desde casa, sin jefes ni horarios?.
> Te has metido en el foro peor donde te podrías haber metido, sigue, sigue insistiendo, que al final ya verás lo que pasa.



Buenos dias señor DOdaltel !

Visite su perfil ayer - mi opinion al respecto es que ud no tiene trabajo, dispone de demasiado tiempo libre, el foro es su unica forma de interactuacion social. No he leido ningun comentario profesional, los dos que posteo aqui eran absurdos.

*Antes de amenazarme, podias haber leido mis ultimos post como para saber que si vivo en España, trabajo aqui y pago mis impuestos aqui.*


*He entrado en un foro donde se habla de un tema que me interesa, Y por suerte hay grandes profesionales como Emilio Ipod, Ilustrator y muchos mas con los que he hablado.* Ud no es uno de ellos. 

*No he venido para vender nada, tampoco he venido a "captar" clientes ni socios, he entrado para escribir mi opinion sobre el marketing multinivel y es estrictamente lo que estoy haciendo. *Me he permitido como asesor en salud, recomendarle que se limpia los intenstinos y que toma probiotico porque ud tiene un hilo abierto de 14 paginas porque le duele la bariga y no sabe si tomar leche de soja o sin lactosa etc.

Estoy aqui porque en este foro hay gente interesante , auqnue hay tambien personas como ud pero eso es estar en un foro, toca tratar con personas diferentes. 

Le deseo lo mejor.Suerte

---------- Post added 21-ago-2013 at 08:23 ----------




Aspirante a Sylar dijo:


> Me resulta un esquema familiar...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/emprendedores/452902-socio-comerciales-de-mis-proyectos-personales.html



Bueno yo no sabre decir de que se trata, si nos basamos sobre el post de Ipod puede que sea su entrevista A. 

*Creo que hay una gran equivocacion respecto a las palabras comisión, afiliados, tiempo completo y Internet.* Estas palabras no son = estafa, son parte del comercio tradicional. 
Desde siempre los comerciales han trabajado a comisión muchos de ellos como autonomos y sin nungun fijo asi que es un trabajo de lo mas honesto que hay.

Afiliados - esto lo inventaron las grandes empresas con las tarjetas de fidelidad y otros. Un systema de afiliados es algo relacionado tambien con internet son afiliados a una idea o un servicio. 

Internet - cada uno al dia de hoy intenta comercializar su producto tambien en internet y es tambien muy legal y honesto. 

*No entiendo como gente que se interesa de economia rechaza todo - a ver a que negocio nos tenemos que dedicar?* A comprar pisos y venderlos? A pintar casas? A barrer las calles para que os paresca un negocio honesto - ud se cree que barrer las calles es un negocio honesto? Pregunta como se ha ganado el concurso,cuanto le paga el ayuntamiento al dueño de la empresa, cuanto paga el al consejal y cuanto paga a sus empleados y cuantas horas le echan etc.

No tengo ni idea de que se trata el proyecto de skyfly puedo suponer que es un paquete de servicios orientado a las empresas y que los servicios se dan por internet. El resto es pago a comisiòn segun ventas, trabajo a tiempo parcial. Punto. Asi que si alguein quiere prospectar empresas y vive cerca de una gran ciudad y esta sin trabajo creo que puede llamar al menos y informarse.

*Si quieres vivir en tiempo de crisis es de tener la mente abierta- para pdoer ver las oportunidades y evitar los engaños en crisis los dos se multiplican!*


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (21 Ago 2013)

ines_mtp dijo:


> Perdona Emilio sera por el calor o porque otra cosa pero no te entiendo - yo estoy dada de alta con lo que corresponde a mi trabajo. Me puedes explicar porque me tengo que registrar como agente comercial??? Yo tengo contrato con mi empresa asi que donde esta el problema y no hace falta estar colegiado ni nada. Perdona que te hago repetir.





Estás perdonada, por supuesto. Pero, vamos, que no es un capricho mío, que la obligación de colegiarse viene establecida por el RD 118/2005, de 4 de febrero (BOE 16/02/2005). Y quien te haya hecho los papeles te lo debió advertir, que ninguno nacemos enseñado.

Para causar alta, hay que dirigirse al Colegio de Agentes Comerciales de la ciudad donde uno tenga establecida su residencia. Actualmente existen 67 Colegios en todo el territorio nacional. El listado de todos ellos, así como direcciones y datos de contacto, puedes encontrarlos en este enlace Consejo General de Colegios de Agentes Comerciales de Espaa

Y si eres un agente comercial con contrato sólo con una empresa, un día te llamarán de la inspección de trabajo y te meterán un clavo que te enderezarán por relación laboral encubierta. Ésto no es una opinión personal, que quede claro.

Yo me dedico a las ventas. Trabajo por cuenta ajena y creo que las actividades económicas deberían ser lo más sencillas y fáciles posible, no es un problema de mente abierta o cerrada, es un problema de legalidad, de competencia desleal y de que muchos profesionales de las ventas consideramos que para vender unas cremas y unos pucheros no hay que comportarse como una secta.

Amway en su funcionamiento, por ejemplo, tiene más que ver con los testigos de Jehová que con una plantilla de vendedores. Es el único MLM en el que he conocido gente y en el que estuve en una presentacióin cuando llegó a España. ¿Es de todo punto innecesaria toda la parafernalia? creo que no, porque el ingreso que las empresas matriz MLM es en una parte importante un ingreso lateral, el que viene de los seminarios, el material de formación, etc. El coste de formación y reclutamiento reconvertido a ingreso.


----------



## Aspirante a Sylar (21 Ago 2013)

ines_mtp dijo:


> Bueno yo no sabre decir de que se trata, si nos basamos sobre el post de Ipod puede que sea su entrevista A.
> 
> *Creo que hay una gran equivocacion respecto a las palabras comisión, afiliados, tiempo completo y Internet.* Estas palabras no son = estafa, son parte del comercio tradicional.
> Desde siempre los comerciales han trabajado a comisión muchos de ellos como autonomos y sin nungun fijo asi que es un trabajo de lo mas honesto que hay.
> ...



No todas las aportaciones al hilo van dirigidas a usted, aunque por supuesto puede dar su opinión sobre todas. Este es el caso, pero ya que me cita y se dirige a mi y dado que esto lo lee mucha más gente de la que participa le comentaré algunas cosas.

En este caso, no hay confusión sobre afiliados, comisiones, tiempo completo e internet.
Tengo bastante experiencia en el manejo de comisiones, en el uso de agentes comerciales libres, correspondientemente colegiados, y con la situación fiscal regulada, y el de comerciales trabajando por cuenta ajena.

En ningún momento me he referido a la honestidad del trabajo o no. Jugar a si es más honesto un trabajo de este tipo que una licitación de una administración pública, es de un nivel demagógico que ya está superado en el foro hace tiempo. Aquí lo único sancionable al menos a nivel oficial es si el negocio es legal o no, poco importa si es honesto. COFIDIS también ha visto una buena oportunidad en la crisis, y como hay un nivel de usura legal, pues a ofrecer financiación de forma honesta (?). 

El trabajo a tiempo parcial, por supuesto también tiene su regulación legal y fiscal, no es un: "me aburro, voy a subir al piso de arriba a ver si la vecina me compra unas cremas". Siento reducirlo a esto, pero solamente estoy haciendo un ejercicio estadístico. He conocido personas metidas en ese "negocio", sobre todo en Amway, ¿Sabe usted cuantas de ellas tenían un condición laboral regulada? Supongo que se lo imagina, 0.

Antes ha mencionado que no puede echarse la culpa a las empresas de como actúan los españoles. ¿Sabe usted que la obligación legal de una empresa es actuar como recaudadora de impuestos? Dentro de esos impuestos están las retenciones de los profesionales, evidentemente, ¿sabe que es obligación de la empresa tener una justificación por escrito por la cual no aplica retención a los trabajadores que le prestan sus servicios?
Y luego ya... pues viene la honestidad y todo eso...

La filosofía está muy bien y soy el primer aficionado, pero empezar a dar lecciones filosóficas sobre las actividades empresariales, las crisis, los conceptos marketinianos, sin aportar datos corroborables, ya no es tan honesto. A cualquiera que lea este hilo le va a resultar muy fácil hacer una comprobación estadística sobre cuanta gente de su alrededor que ha entrado en estos trabajos tienen su situación laboral regulada.

De hecho cualquiera que defienda este negocio, debería venir con datos verídicos, o por ejemplo una memoria depositada en el registro mercantil, que es un documento público.

Quedaría bastante bien reflejado la situación de sus trabajadores afiliados a la seguridad social, sus recaudaciones de impuestos, sus fuentes de ingresos etc...
Porque como también se ha señalado correctamente aquí, el negocio principal de este tipo de empresas no es el producto en sí. Los mayores clientes principales del negocio, no son desconocidos a los que se les llama a su casa a puerta fría para venderles algo. Para los que participan en último nivel sí, de ahí su fracaso al menos a nivel estadístico. De la empresa matriz no son esos los clientes objetivo. Y eso es lo que podría ser desmentido con una memoria económica por ejemplo, pero no lo es.

Lo único que espero es que este hilo (así como el de Skyfly) no se convierta en una cantera de gente que se arrima a este tipo de "iniciativa económica" por llamarlo suave. Seguramente de la gente habitual no habrá nada que rascar, pero siempre caen lectores esporádicos por los hilos, googleando o por otras vías...


----------



## dodaltel (21 Ago 2013)

El marketing multinivel no es más que una estafa que busca sacarle los cuartos a la gente con pocas luces y desesperada. 

Su forma de actuar es buscar a agente para que esa misma gente busque a más gente. El que gana siempre es el que está encima de la pirámide, ya que lo único que hace es recibir dinero, a cambio de organizar cuatro charlas o dar la brasa en foros y redes sociales.

En los 80s, había algún pardillo que caía en estos timos, por falta de información, pero los que hoy en día caen, es o por que tienen algún problema de personalidad o es imbécil.

¿Como sobreviven estas organizaciones pseudo legales?

Básicamente sobreviven gracias a que los márgenes comerciales de los productos que venden son extremadamente abultados y entre la población hay un 2% de gente, que es manipulable con técnicas sectarias de garrafón.

¿Quien gana?

Los organizadores, es decir, los que están encima de la pirámide.

¿Quienes pierden?

Los que usaron su red social, ya que tras con corto periodo de tiempo se sentirán estafados y por lo tanto, perderán todo contacto con la persona que las introdujo en el marketing multinivel, con lo que la persona que usó su red de conocidos, perderá oportunidades de empleo, ya que está demostrado estadísticamente, que la mayoría de los empleos de calidad, vienen de la mano de la red de familiares y conocidos, eso sin contar con otro tipo de perjuicios emocionales, afectivos, amistosos, etc.

Estos chiringuitos duran unos meses y por lo general, cada x meses se van a otra ciudad a volver a repetir el timo y así hasta el infinito.


----------



## iPod teca (21 Ago 2013)

Ines, no era un ataque contra ti, simplemente me resulta curioso como se ha desvirtuado una palabra. Pero ni tu ni yo podemos hacer nada, simplemente es la aceptación social que se le ha dado a esta palabra en concreto.

No obstante quiero seguir puntualizando hechos y cómo me gusta hacerlo, con anécdotas personales.

El caso es que la RAE no explica nada de multinivel, debido a que es un término nuevo. Yo me atengo a las descripción que me dió mi profesor, Catedrático en Ciencias de la información y especialista en Marketing.

Lo curioso es que en 5 años de estudio de Publicidad y Marketing JAMAS estudié ni se mencionó siquiera el término Marketing Multinivel. Eso se debe a que ni existía ni existirá jamás como marketing real. Es un término que se ha metido a fuego entre la gente pero que nada tiene que ver con el marketing. Por eso no se estudia.

Es como cuando decía que estaba estudiando relaciones Públicas y alguno (incluido mi madre) me decía:¿Pero eso no es lo de dar tarjetas de las discotecas?
Obviamente, no lo es. Pues lo mismo en este caso.

Como te comentaba fue fuera de las aulas, tomando un café con este ilustre experto en la materia cuando nos hablaba de la tremenda importancia que iba a tomar el marketing. Decía que a todo se le iba a llamar marketing y que cualquier actividad de la empresa estaría supeditada por este departamento.

Fue ahí cuando nos dijo: Si hasta los medios tradicionales de venta de toda la vida, las redes comerciales (o redes de ventas) las están empezando a denominar Marketing Multinivel.

Ahí fue donde escuché esa palabra por primera vez.

Pero "aceptamos barco", se ha implantado y ya está. Es cómo la tartera que se ha convertido en el tapperware. Pues lo mismo.

*DODALTEL*, si vives por la zona de Atocha, uno de esos con traje era yo :Baile:

Efectivamente dos años después de escuchar hablar de MLM veo una oferta de trabajo en el segundamano que rezaba algo así como "Importante empresa norteamericana...altos ingresos...etc". Y ahí aparecí yo. Y casualidades de la vida me encontraba en una empresa MLM

Efectivamente es según lo relatas. Una parafernalia digna de describir.

No había contrato ni sueldo y tu te pagabas el transporte y comidas. Pagan muy bien y religiosamente cada viernes.

Según entré vi el tufillo a secta, pero chico,como que me hizo gracia y necesitaba pasta a corto plazo.

Vendía a puerta fría la tarjeta de crédito Barclaycard. 36 euros por cada contrato. Si hacías 6 contratos al día durante 5 días seguidos a la semana siguiente te ofrecían ser jefe de equipo.

Yo lo hice en mi primera semana. Según me decían,jamás habían visto a nadie conseguirlo en la primera semana. Así que me ofrecieron ser jefe de equipo, algo que rechazé debido a que sabía que iba a estar poco allí.

Así que la primera semana me saqué 1080 euros y la segunda unos 700. A partir de ahí ya me cansé y lo que en un principio me pareció gracioso se convirtió en un asco completo.

Tenía que aparecer por la mañana para estar 3 horas dándonos abrazitos y ánimos. También para hacer como en una obrilla de teatro el guión de venta una y otra vez. Había como un grito de guerra que era "Chus pa ti" y que era como felicitar por hacer contratos.

Lo mejor era por la tarde, que había que volver y entonces se hacían recuentos de contratos. Nos poníamos en circulo a dar palmas y el que había hecho algún contrato pasaba andando chocando palmas. Lo chungo era el que había hecho 6...como yo...entonces sacaban un GONG gigante (si, has leído bien) y daban gongs por cada contrato mientras todo jaleaban.

Los compañeros con los que me juntaba molaban mucho. Currábamos fuerte unas horas y luego acabábamos de cañas. Un día nos pusimos de acuerdo en que aquello era una mierda y nos despedimos 5 a la vez.

Fue una experiencia más. Pero era muy duro currar a puerta fría.

Saludos


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (21 Ago 2013)

Aspirante, iPod, Dodaltel, me descubro, señores. Nivelazo.


----------



## ines_mtp (23 Ago 2013)

Aspirante a Sylar dijo:


> Aquí lo único sancionable al menos a nivel oficial es si el negocio es legal o no, poco importa si es honesto.
> *
> Para poder discutir al respecto se necesita saber que cosa o empresa vamos a analisar para ver si es legal o no?
> COFIDIS también ha visto una buena oportunidad en la crisis, y como hay un nivel de usura legal, pues a ofrecer financiación de forma honesta (?).
> ...



_*He contestado dentro de la citacion para que sea mas corto y se entiende mejor.*_

---------- Post added 23-ago-2013 at 11:16 ----------




panqueque dijo:


> Artículo relevante:
> 
> Así habló Cicerón: Tima con Herbalife



*Que exactamente es lo relevante en este articulo?*
Las paredes pintadas en verde? los videos,el powerpoint, el echo de que no todos comparten su forma de ir en traje? 
O quizas esto- que acaba de sudar 5años para sacarse una carrera, sabiendo que, aunque la economia iba por todo lo alto, tampoco tendria seguridad ninguna de trabajar en lo suyo o quizas la molesta que ha perdido su tiempo en la univerisad porque cualquiera podia vender productos en venta directa sin estudios....Si la chica esta frustrada pero no se si por culpa de Herbalife o de si misma....
*Yo puedo entender su enfado como catedratica que se cruza con sus primeras decepciones laborales, pero de que es relevante esto? *
Quizas hay cosas que le podemos reprochar a Herbalife pero no estan en este articulo... Por que te puedo enviar el mismo escrito, de una persona que ha estudiado periodismo, trabaja mas de 20 años como periodista deportivo, tiene su nombre ya echo y gana una miseria y cuando le presentan una empresa asi, a ella le gusta justamente que todo esta bien pensado, con un buen marketing. A ella no le ofende cuando oye que la educacion tradicional no te hace rico, porque 20años curando sobre lo que ha estudiado, no la he echo prosperar economicamente. 

La carrera universitaria tiene otro valor en este negocio, ella tiene de periodismo o de comercio y otro compañero es economista y que? No podemos aprender a ser buenos asesores en belleza y salud? Tenemos que ser medicos para eso? Y los nturicionistas cuantos de ellos han pisado la universidad? Esto es lo bueno de este tipo de negocios que no dependes de tu carera universitaria sino de las ganas que tienes de avanzar , de tus cualidades personales y de las que quieres aprender. Y algo muy importante, en este negocio lo que cuenta es TU experiencia con los productos que vendes - un medico que ha estudiado 10 años sabe mas que una persona que no puede mover su brazo durante 2años y en 2 semanas recupera su movilidad gracias a unos productos de suplementos nutritivos? Quien sabe mas sobre estos productos y en quien confiara mas la gente en el medico que segun lo que el sabe , esto no se puede conseguir , porque sino seria su medico que se lo habia prescrito o en esta persona a la que han visto estar en baja laboral por no poder usar su brazo y verla como esta ahora?
Para tomar algo y hablar sobre los efectos que has tenido no te hace falta estudios aun asi todos nosotros nos formamos , para poder ser utiles a las personas. Tenemos un compañero que es economista de profesion pero los utlimos 5 años los ha dedicado a aprender todo lo posible sobre lso productos, sobre sus componentes porque tienen efecto etc. Quien sabe mas esta persona porque ha terminado la universidad o este caballero por todo lo que ha aprendido fuera de ella....*Porque nadie nace sabiendolo todo pero cualquiera puede aprender de todo. *
Ella ya lo sabia todo, ella ya tenia los estudios en este sector, pues entonces porque no entro para demostrar que sabe mas que los demas y sobre todo dar un buen ejemplo, educando a un equipo de profesionales, dandoles formacion para que sepan de que hablan etc. Que facil es decir no! 

Pero es normal esta chica aspira a un trabajo en un centro de investigacion, no tiene ni las ganas ni la capacidad de ser emprendedora , de buscarse el camino. No vale para vendedora, podia valer como asesora pero no ha sido capaz de ver que aqui podia exercer como tal.

Este articulo es irelevante sobre el funccionamiento de esta empresa, es simplemente la experiencia de una persona.

*Este articulo enriquese las personas que se dedican al multinivel para que puedan ver como piensan muchas personas y segun el perfil de la persona modificar sus entrevistas.* NO a todo el mundo le gusta esta forma de presentar y si antes de invitarla a una presentacion de grupo uno se sienta a habalr con ella , puede presentarle el negocio de una forma que ella lo entienda.
*No todos estamos echos de la misma pasta , y no a todos nos gustan las mismas cosas y es de tenerlo muy presente en este negocio! 
Y sobre todo NO TODO EL MUNDO VALE PARA ESTE NEGOCIO*


----------



## dodaltel (23 Ago 2013)

ALERTA AFECTADOS MULTINIVELES PIRAMIDALES-RedUNE: TESTIMONIOS: "AMWAY y HERBALIFE... sectas del nuevo milenio"


----------



## garpie (23 Ago 2013)

ines_mtp dijo:


> que exactamente es lo relevante en este articulo? Los paredes pintados en verde? Los videos,el powerpoint, el echo de que no todos comparten su forma de ir en traje? O quizas esto de que acaba de sudar 5años para sacarse una carera, sabiendo que aunque la economia iba por todo lo alto tampoco tenia seguridad ninguna de trabajar en lo suyo o quizas la molesta que ha perdido su tiempo en la univerisad porque cualquiera podia vender productos en venta directa sin estudios. Yo puedo entender su enfado como catedraqtica que se cruza con sus promera decepciones laborales, pero de que es relevante esto? Quizas hay cosas que le podemos reprochar a herbalife pero no estan en este articulo... Porque te puedo enviar el mismo de una persona que ha estudiado periodismo, trabaja mas de 20 años como periodista deportivo, tiene su nombre ya echo y gana una miseria y cuando le presentan una empresa asi a ella le gusta justamente que todo esta bien pensado, con un buen marketing. A ella no le ofende cuando oye que la educacion tradicional no te hace rico, porque 20años curando sobre lo que ha estudiado no la he echo prosperar economicamente. La carera universitaria bueno ella tiene de periodismo o de comercio y otro compañero es economista y que? *no podemos aprender a ser buenos asesores en belleza y salud? Tenemos que ser medicos para eso? Y los nturicionistas cuantos de ellos han pisado la universidad? Esto es lo bueno de este tipod e negocios que no dependes de tu carera universitaria sino de las ganas que tienes de avanzar , de tus cualidades personales y de las que quieres aprender.* porque nadie nace sabiendolo todo pero cualquiera puede aprender de todo.
> Ella ya lo sabia todo, ella ya tenia los estudios en este sector, pues entonces porque no entro para demostrar que sabe mas que los demas y sobre todo dar un buen ejemplo, educado a un equipo de profesionales, dandole formacion para que sepan de que hablan etc. Que facil es decir no! Pero es normal esta chica aspira a un trabajo en un centro de investigacion, no tienen ni las ganas ni la capacidad de ser emprendedora , de buscarse el camino. No vale para vendedora, si podia valer como asesora pero no ha sido capaz de ver que aqui podia exercer como tal.
> Este articulo es irelevante, es simplemente la experiencia de una persona.
> Este articulo enriquese sobre todo a las personas que se dedican al multinivel para que puedan ver como piensan muchas personas y segun el perfil de la persona modificar sus entrevistas. No a todo el mundo le gusta esta forma de presentar y si antes de invitarla a una presentacion de grupo uno se sienta a habalr con ella , puede presentarle el negocio de una forma que ella lo entienda.
> No todos estamos echo de la misma pasta , y no a todos nos gustan las mismas cosas y es de tenerlo muy presente en este negocio!



Pero qué barbaridades hay que leer de esta charlatana... ¡¡que la detengan!!

Inés, muy mal (o mejor dicho, muy bien), con tus últimas intervenciones estás dejando tu "negocio" a la altura del barro.


----------



## iPod teca (23 Ago 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Se me hace muy difícil leerte sin los signos de puntuación y separación adecuados.
> 
> Sí es relevante: deja entrever el how-to de una empresa.



De acuerdo en ambas cosas.Por favor Inés, unos espacios no vendrían mal.

Lo que me molesta y mucho es este secretismo con el cual trabajan estas empresas. No me fío y por eso las detesto.

Me he metido en la web de Herbalife. Ningún teléfono a la vista, ningún email, nada de contáctanos o un ¿podemos ayudarte?
Abajo, al fondo en letra chica encuentro el contacto con toda la información.

¿Porque hay que esconder tanto el teléfono de un empresa? Lo repito. No me fio.

Otro dato a mi favor de lo que defiendo sobre la terminología. En toda la web no he encontrado el término "Marketing Multinivel"

Incluso abajo del todo aparece un sello de socios de la AVD y...¡que casualidad! Se trata de la Asociación de Venta directa. 

Es lo que decía. Se trata de venta directa de toda la vida, una red de venta enmascarada en forma de erráticas promesas, cantos de sirena y términos muy molones como "libertad financiera", "Marketing Multinivel", etc.

¿Os he dicho que no me fio?

Feliz fin de semana.


----------



## ines_mtp (23 Ago 2013)

Ipod es que ni yo te entiendo jajaja 
Ahora une red de venta es algo malo?
Respecto al secretismo , tampoco me gusta. Porque existe? Supongo porque no es trabajo de la empresa de explicarlo todo- para eso tiene a los asesores.
Porque no hay numero de telefono - en algunas paginas lo hay, en la mayoria no por la siguente razon, imaginate que te gusta la empresa X que vendre a traves de una red de distribuidores. Bien tu quieres informacion vas a la pagina , lees, te informas , te gusta y quieres empesar a trabajar con la empresa. Llamas la empresa, te contestan tus preguntas y dices vale me parece perfecto quiero empesar y entonces que hace la empresa? te ponen en el equipo del fulanito porque es con el que se llevan bien. Para que no pasa esto no hay numeros de telefonos. 

Ahora bien. Quieres hablar con la direccion de algunas de las empresas con las que yo trabajo? Vale dimelo y te paso el telefono- ahora si, no te creas, como en cualquier empresa, que vas a habalr con el director general hablaras con atencion al cliente y te diran lo que le han aprendido a decir ¿que es ? No tengo ni idea... podras descubrirlo por ti mismo. 

Que si por eso seran otra vez ilegales ? Son ilegaes Vodafone o Movistar? No pero intenta hablar con algun responsable llamando a atencion al cliente.... 
No se porque esperais que estas empresas funccionan de forma diferente a cualqueir empresa tradicional. La unica diferencia esta en la forma de distribuir los productos. 

Que es secreto ? El plan de remuneracion? - te lo explican en todas las reuniones de negocio - no veo nada secreto
Son secretos los productos que venden? - tampoco.
Yo no quiero discutir!! al contrario quiero entenderos. Por eso estaria bien que se dan ejemplos concretos- me has preguntado el porque del telelfono , te lo he contestado puede que no te gusta la respuesta - bien, pero a nosotros nos gusta que no hay telefonos y que no sea la empresa quien reparte a los interesados en el negocio, porque nos gusta estar en igualdad. Cada uno cuando hace una campaña de marketing pone su numero de telefono, correo electronico o algun dato de contacto- y esta capacitado de contestar todas tus preguntas y si no lo es todavia porque esta empesando tiene alguien a quien preguntar. Estamos aqui por eso, por dar la cara por la empresa y disipar las dudas.

Respecto a las personas que intentan ofenderme personalemente - me parece poco serio la verdad. En ningun momento he mensionado ninguna de las empresas con las que trabajo. NO he dicho nada para que alguien dice que estoy buscando personas para mi equipo, estoy hablando con vosotros sobre el marketing de multinivel y pronto sobre otra cosa como la chumbadumba.

Buen finde Ipod nos leermos lunes


----------



## Aspirante a Sylar (24 Ago 2013)

ines_mtp dijo:


> Cuando hay un ejemplo es facil - si, es legal que Cofidis da creditos a 18% de intereses. No se cuales condiciones tiene en España- en Francia te pide que tengas contrato indefinido, te pide tus fichas salariales de los ultimos 6meses y noe s nada facil acceder a un credito auqneu sea de 500€. Cofidis tiene muchos cotratos con diferentes empresas que ofrecen financiaciond e sus ventas - por ej ·3suisses o La Redoute, son empresas de venta por catalogo y te ofrecen pagar en pequeñas mesualidades, es un credito que te hace Cofidis y es el quient e lo reclama si no lo pagas. Que si es honesto? Segun mi punto de vista, si- me han informado de las condiciones y yo los he aceptado. En Francia estos creditos son mucho mas honestos porque la ley prohibe a una empresa endeudarte por mas de 33% de lo que tienes o ganas. En el caso de que esto pasam la responsabilidad la tiene la empresa.
> 
> *Yo no he apuntado en ningun momento a la ilegalidad de COFIDIS, es solo un ejemplo de empresa legal, que realiza un trabajo honesto para algunos y poco honesto para otros...*
> 
> ...



Contestado sobre la cita...


----------



## De vuelta a las minas (25 Ago 2013)

Todos esos productos tienen una calidad dudosa que se venden a precio engordado, de lo contrario ninguna empresa se dedicaría a montar este chiringuito, cualquier empresa que se precie vende mejor por los canales habituales .

Una cosa que me pregunto porque siempre están los testigos de jeova por medio en esos chiringuitos.:


----------



## Business-Corporation (25 Ago 2013)

menudo timo


----------



## ines_mtp (25 Ago 2013)

Cuando alguien desea empesar con una empresa de venta directa - para mi, la primera cosa que tiene que hacer es verificar en las asociaciones de venta directa WFDSA o DSA si la empresa es miembro de alguna de ellas. 

Os dejo algunos enlaces, para aclarar en parte , una vez mas, que es la venta directa y sobre todo hablar sobre si vamos a haceros milionarios, si entramos en este negocio para ganar miliones o para tener un tren de vida normal, con mas libertad y tiempo libre.

Entrevista Juan Turró - secretario general de AVD
Diferencia entre venta directa y multinivel
Ejemplos de ganancias


----------



## ovoyager (13 Dic 2013)

Pues lo que yo hago es poner en Google el nombre de la empresa y las palabras estafa o timo.

Cuando me encuentro miles de páginas de sus asociados dedicadas a demostrar que la empresa en cuestión no es una estafa, y solo alguna denunciando un engaño, ya sabes a que atenerte. Que hay gato encerrado, fijo. 

¿Alguien ha visto alguna vez miles de páginas escritas por empleados de una Empresa "normal", pongamos El Corte Ingles, Zara, Ford, etc., dedicadas a demostrar que lo suyo NO es una estafa?

Pues eso.


----------

